# cutting technique book



## dream816 (Jul 28, 2014)

Hi Jon,

I am wondering if you have listed the book on your web site for sale?

Thanks


----------



## JBroida (Jul 28, 2014)

not yet.. we just started working with a book company to be able to bring in the books i like... many of them are on the way now


----------



## Ruso (Jul 28, 2014)

Any chance the books will be translated?


----------



## JBroida (Jul 28, 2014)

nope... already asked


----------



## Ruso (Jul 29, 2014)

JBroida said:


> nope... already asked


----------



## dream816 (Jul 31, 2014)

my japanese reading speed is 10 words a min ....


----------



## Noodle Soup (Aug 6, 2014)

Why are so many other countries so negative about English versions of their knife reference books? I've ran into the same thing with Spanish, French, Norwegian and Finnish references. I know it sound U.S centric but an English reference has a world wide market. A Japanese or Finnish one is pretty much limited to that country alone.


----------



## brainsausage (Aug 6, 2014)

Maybe Jon can just post a page by page translation


----------

